# Urea(prilled)



## Daveslaney (19 Mar 2017)

Looking to get some Urea to make ferts.Seen some on Ebay Urea(prilled)
Can anyone tell me what the prilled part means? or the best place to buy it?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Mar 2017)

Hi
Prill.....A *prill* is a small aggregate or globule of a material, most often a dry sphere, formed from a melted liquid.
Probably meaning its not a powder....more like small pellets...roundish in shape!
hoggie


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Mar 2017)

Thank Hoggie.
I thought the same granulated. Should still dissolve the same.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Mar 2017)

Yes....indeed!


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2017)

Hope not 
That would negate bothering to manufacture in that form - think of it as a slow(er) release form for crop use

But you can certainly buy & crush to return to a more powdered texture


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Mar 2017)

Thanks alto.
Will do that. As it seems prilled is the only form i can find at the min.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Mar 2017)

Dissolves in water okay without crushing!....


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2017)

Hi all,





alto said:


> That would negate bothering to manufacture in that form - think of it as a slow(er) release form for crop use


I think it just makes it easier to spread using a tractor powered fertiliser spreader, agricultural fertilisers are usually sold as granules or prills.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Soilwork (5 Apr 2017)

I just got some off amazon.  Which ferts are you trying to make? I haven't used them yet.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Apr 2017)

I am currently using Nuno M EI recipe.The details are in his Crystal Mountain thread in the featured journals section. Details,Mixing tables are on page 7 of the journal.There is details of his recipe for a ADA all in one mix there too.May give this a try in future.
I got 250 g of urea of ebay for 4 quid. The prilled stuff disolves into solution well.
Been using this at full doses for around 3 weeks now.With good results.My plant colours and genral health seems to have improved.But i think my previous EI mix was light on K though.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Apr 2017)

https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/crystal-mountain.42683/page-7#post-477124
hoogie


----------



## Soilwork (6 Apr 2017)

Sweet thanks guys.  I've just mixed up a batch of aqua rebel special N for a reduction in K actually although I mixed minus the urea as it took too long to arrive.  I might add the urea to it though.  On hols at the moment so haven't had chance to try it properly yet.  Will look in the nuno now.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Apr 2017)

Yes you will need to add the urea,Think around 20% of the N in the special N mix comes from this.


----------



## Soilwork (6 Apr 2017)

Thanks I did add 44 grams of magnesium nitrate as opposed to 17.6g to make up for the loss in N from urea.  George Farmer was using the urealess version of special N and reported that it was just as successful.


----------



## Daveslaney (7 Apr 2017)

You could use the mix you have when it is gone mix the next with urea see if you notice any change.


----------



## Soilwork (7 Apr 2017)

Yeah think I will do although I am tempted to just add the 5g of urea and see if I create an ultra batch of special N.


----------

